# Fail Safe



## debodun (Dec 31, 2014)

A few days ago I watched "Fail Safe" (1964). For those that don't know the plot, it is NOT a "feel good" movie - a communications glitch sends a bomber carrying an atomic warhead to drop on Moscow. The plane cannot be recalled or shot down and does accomplish it's perceived task. In order to prove to the Russian premier that it was an accidental and unintentional action, the American President orders a bomber to drop a nuclear bomb on New York City (remember this was filmed during the height of the cold war). 

Do you think he did the right thing?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

No, he should have dropped it on Washington DC.  I don't really mean that, but I don't think killing the innocent people that didn't have anything to do with it is wrong.  It was an accident. On the other hand, there would be even more bloodshed if he hadn't done it that way, I mean if Russia didn't believe it was an accident.  Could you ask me an easier question?? LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

I just found the movie, I'm going to watch it later this week.  Thanks for the "heads up" I had heard of it but have never watched it, denise


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

It's much easier in a movie.


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I just found the movie, I'm going to watch it later this week.  Thanks for the "heads up" I had heard of it but have never watched it, denise



Report back on your feelings.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

debodun said:


> Report back on your feelings.



Ok, I think I'll enjoy it, some good stars like Fonda.  This one is newer but I really liked it.  You might enjoy it if you haven't seen it already, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0164184/


----------



## Don M. (Dec 31, 2014)

I've not seen that movie, but I was stationed on a USAF base in Germany during that time period.  The Plot of that movie, as described, is NOT that far fetched.  If people had known back then how close we actually came to all out Nuclear War with the Soviet Union....especially during the Cuban Missile Crisis...there would have been major panic.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've heard some from my folks etc. I don't think many of these movies like this, are far-fetched, well some are of course.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2014)

I found the movie rather depressing. I watched it years ago and wondered what I would do if I were in charge.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I'll have to be in the right mood to watch it.  I rarely watch things that are potentially downers, but it caught my eye.  I watched a totally stupid one last night called "Triangle".  Well, that's my review anyway, LOL!


----------



## kcvet (Dec 31, 2014)

we came real close to the real thing in 1995. and Boris Yeltsin was drunk as a skunk which saved our arse

*The Norwegian rocket incident*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_rocket_incident

ive seen Fail Safe more than once


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, I'll have to check out that link KC, but tomorrow.  thank you much, and Happy New years!! denise


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2015)

I've watched 'Fail Safe' several times over the years. It could very well have happened, indeed it MAY have happened and we never got to hear about it.

There is another movie in a similar vein, very much 'black' humour. Here's a short clip from 'Doctor Strangelove' ...


----------



## kcvet (Jan 3, 2015)

another cold war thriller from 1965. in boot camp we were required to watch it


----------



## kcvet (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## kcvet (Jan 3, 2015)

Rob said:


> I've watched 'Fail Safe' several times over the years. It could very well have happened, indeed it MAY have happened and we never got to hear about it.
> 
> There is another movie in a similar vein, very much 'black' humour. Here's a short clip from 'Doctor Strangelove' ...



Peter Sellers played 3 roles in this. the prez, an RAF officer and the crazy Nazi in a wheel chair. I may add this to my collection


----------

